# 1938 BWM 328 series 2



## longsouthernman (Dec 18, 2010)

I've come across this 1938 BMW roadster. The car has some unusual features such as hood scoop, fuel tank location is above tire in trunk, emergency fuel shut off in driver area, to name a few. 

These alterations suggest that this may have been a factory or altered race car. I'm trying to find any history associated with this car and also trying to determine value in present condition and entertaining purchasers. 

I have serial numbers and Vins. This car is verified #8 of 400 produced for the Americas in 1938. Car is complete. Can anyone point me in the direction to find the linage of this vehicle and document the history.


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

You could try:

http://www.bmw-classic.com

and:

BMW Vintage & Classic Car Club of America
All pre-war and post-war BMW Models 25 years and older.
Goetz Pfafflin
5020 Cherry Creek S. Drive
Denver, CO 80246
303 300-9946; 303 757-3234 (f)
[email protected]
http://www.bmwvccca.com


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Where in the world did you find a car like that??


----------



## juancho_uy (Oct 28, 2010)

*View this..*

Did you buy it? How much costs?

Try Here: http://www.modernracer.com/news/history-of-the-bmw-roadster-1934-2010/846/

I thinks is this or similar http://www.modernracer.com/news/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/bmw-328-450x283.jpg

or here..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BMW_328

I thinks is a 328 Roadster.

Good luck and Congratulations..


----------



## 91 525i (Jan 12, 2011)

good find, hopefully fixing it up wont be too bad. worth it however, again nice find


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

STELLAR find!
Keep us updated on your progress!


----------



## BayAreaBimmer (Dec 30, 2010)

:jawdrop: Amazing find :thumbup:


----------



## crazy635 (Sep 30, 2011)

are you gonna keep it?


----------

